# Fish Winch



## Wild Froggy (Mar 2, 2009)

Was wondering has anyone used a Fish Winch before? Was looking into doing some deep dropping without spending a bunch of cash. Thanks.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I've got two of them. Bought one for my father because it makes him sore fishing in the deeper water. He loved it so I bought another. I've probablly got 15 trips on them so far and no problems. I don't have anything but good to say about em. They have a really good warranty on them also.


----------



## Wild Froggy (Mar 2, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> I've got two of them. Bought one for my father because it makes him sore fishing in the deeper water. He loved it so I bought another. I've probablly got 15 trips on them so far and no problems. I don't have anything but good to say about em. They have a really good warranty on them also.


What kind of reels do you have them on? Do you have a line counter on your reel also?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

6/0 & 4/0. No line counter. I fish on bottom.
I have had these things for sometime now and never had a problem with them. They are STROOONG!! 
I would not hesitate to buy another one.


----------

